# Testing



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2020)

Keep an eye on your Firewood & Smoking Wood:
"https://www.youtube.com/embed/mV88TSdBW_Q"


----------



## Murray (Jan 18, 2020)

Good one!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 18, 2020)

good one bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2020)

Murray said:


> Good one!




I'm Easily Entertained:
Every time I see that commercial on TV, it Cracks me up.
LOL It's the only one I watch!!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 18, 2020)

Yep, that's a pretty good one.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 18, 2020)

Lol that funny!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2020)

I like that! I'm with you being easily amused. But in all seriousness woodchucks are dang tasty!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 19, 2020)

Woodchuck is a slang name for native VT'ers. Glad I wasn't born here. 

Chris


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 19, 2020)

Nothing a .17HMR can't handle!

By the way,  woodchuck is pretty tasty if prepared properly.


----------



## bradger (Jan 19, 2020)

had a feeling it would be that, after reading the responses


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 19, 2020)

Yea I saw this on TV a couple weeks ago. Great one

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Woodchuck is a slang name for native VT'ers. Glad I wasn't born here.
> 
> Chris




Being 100% Pennsylvania Dutch, around here we call them "Grundsows"---PA Dutch for "Ground Hogs".
We call VT'ers "Neighbors".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Lol that funny!!




There's another good one on TV that My Son sent me.
The Woodchucks are up in the loft of a Lumber Yard, and they're Chucking Wood down at the guys. I didn't post it, because it's mostly an ad for Geico Insurance.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> There's another good one on TV that My Son sent me.
> The Woodchucks are up in the loft of a Lumber Yard, and they're Chucking Wood down at the guys. I didn't post it, because it's mostly an ad for Geico Insurance.
> 
> Bear


Lol. I saw that one and my ears perked up . Thought I found another place to buy hardwoods , until the dang wood chucks started chucking wood !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Lol. I saw that one and my ears perked up . Thought I found another place to buy hardwoods , until the dang wood chucks started chucking wood !



Exactly!!!
It did look awful familiar!!
I got a Nail Gun that could take down those Woodchucks real quick!!!
Semi Auto too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2020)

Met with a couple of my Old Vietnam Vet Buddies the other day.
We were talking about the Woodchucks being so popular in PA.
We all agreed we should make them the PA State Bird, instead of the current Ruffed Grouse.  
Yes there was Beer involved.

Bear


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 11, 2020)

The Right to bear Hitachis shall not be infringed !


----------

